# Various type of "Jing"



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

Through some other discussions here on MT, I thought it may be useful to add this topic, so anyone want to contribute please feel free. 

Here's a decent link that has a good explanation on Jing itself. 
http://www.itcca.it/peterlim/lunjing.htm

http://www.chinafrominside.com/ma/xyxy/diguoyongBIS.html


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

For Xue, don't read the last link as this would not be a healthy view for your addiction issues, for the record "Xue" will be viewing the last link on his own accord I had absolutely nothing to do with it, so I am relieved of all liability tied to his addiction & Xingyi(Oh crap I said it!) ehh hm "Xingyi annonymous 10 or 12 animal... ehh I mean step program".


----------



## mograph (Jan 1, 2010)

For the record, I think "jing" refers to one's original essence (often, sperm), whereas "jin" refers to various kinds of martial power. 

No?

(Thanks for the links, Tensei85)


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

This is what I was meaning for topic "&#30332;&#21185;", my mistake in labels of English. I'm not meaning "&#31934;" which is "Essence".

Haha apologies, I'm not always accurate or current on English/Chinese translations of Characters.

Thanks for pointing that out,


----------



## mograph (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, no problem. It could lead to embarrassing misinterpretations. 

Thanks again ...


----------



## East Winds (Jan 2, 2010)

mograph,

You are of course absolutely correct. Jin - energy, Jing - essence. However, they are very often used (incorrectly in my opinion), interchangeably. This is evidenced in the first link. 

I think the biggest mistake often made is in referring to Fa Jin as "explosive" energy. Completely wrong in my opinion. Fa Jin just means "release/emit energy" and applies to all the energy releases in Taijiquan.

Very best wishes


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for info, the way my Sifu always explained *&#30332;&#21185;* "Fa Jin"(lol), was as transmiting energy. But as anything its hard to translate these terms in English, we can guess the meaning all day but *&#30332;&#21185;* is still *&#30332;&#21185;*. 

Just my opinion but its like the word Sifu (Shifu) *&#24107;&#29238;*, theres really no accurate translation that covers all basis of the meaning of *&#24107;&#29238;*.

But I enjoyed reading your descriptions.


----------

